# New 625 Problem - Closed Caption Repeats and Repeats and...



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Just noticed a few days ago so I don't know yet if it's on specific programs, networks or in general.

Everything will be going along smoothly and then the captions for the past several minutes will start repeating rapidly for a couple of times. And I've not tried rewinding a couple of minutes and starting over yet, either.

Just curious if anyone else has seen this?


----------



## Ohioankev (Jan 19, 2006)

olguy said:


> Just noticed a few days ago so I don't know yet if it's on specific programs, networks or in general.
> 
> Everything will be going along smoothly and then the captions for the past several minutes will start repeating rapidly for a couple of times. And I've not tried rewinding a couple of minutes and starting over yet, either.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else has seen this?


I seen this on "24" a couple of times. I figured it was something buggy with the people who do the CC. When i'm watching Masters of Horror on Showtime sometimes CC will begin This is a Test, This is a Testx50 times before it actually goes back to the CC of the TV show.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Ohioankev said:


> I seen this on "24" a couple of times. I figured it was something buggy with the people who do the CC. When i'm watching Masters of Horror on Showtime sometimes CC will begin This is a Test, This is a Testx50 times before it actually goes back to the CC of the TV show.


I don't think it is a problem with the CC. I was watching Tom Horn yesterday, recorded off whatever movie channel and the CC started repeating so I hit Replay 4 or 5 times and that time everything was as it should be. Strange since CC is supposed to be a pass through from the 625 but then if a 625 can induce audible clicks and pops when using the optical out for audio I guess it can induce stuttering and stammering in CC


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

olguy said:


> I don't think it is a problem with the CC. I was watching Tom Horn yesterday, recorded off whatever movie channel and the CC started repeating so I hit Replay 4 or 5 times and that time everything was as it should be. Strange since CC is supposed to be a pass through from the 625 but then if a 625 can induce audible clicks and pops when using the optical out for audio I guess it can induce stuttering and stammering in CC


I have observed this as well, for a very long time, before the 625, and I have seen a pattern to this: I have concluded that it is certain shows and movies that seem to do this. Now, I am not saying it is definitely NOT the 625, but in the many years of watching CC, I have seen countless errors (and repeats or too fast a CC flash, or backtracking) my first suspect is still the CC typists, not Dish. While I still think it is the CC company, (and I have seen doosies on analog TV) there may still be a possibility that Dish STB's aren't handling line 21 (I think? I can't remember exactly which line CC is broadcast on) correctly. We all need to continue to observe and note any patterns. My CC works great most of the time.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

DishSubLA said:


> I have observed this as well, for a very long time, before the 625, and I have seen a pattern to this: I have concluded that it is certain shows and movies that seem to do this. Now, I am not saying it is definitely NOT the 625, but in the many years of watching CC, I have seen countless errors (and repeats or too fast a CC flash, or backtracking) my first suspect is still the CC typists, not Dish. While I still think it is the CC company, (and I have seen doosies on analog TV) there may still be a possibility that Dish STB's aren't handling line 21 (I think? I can't remember exactly which line CC is broadcast on) correctly. We all need to continue to observe and note any patterns. My CC works great most of the time.


We have been using CC for a long time as well and have seen some amusing things. However, the problem I mentioned above only started after the L4.13 software was downloaded. And if I can rewind a minute or so and then the CC doesn't stammer and stutter, I am inclined to believe it's the 625. We still use a ReplayTV and it has never had this problem in the 5 or 6 years we've used it.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

olguy said:


> We have been using CC for a long time as well and have seen some amusing things. However, the problem I mentioned above only started after the L4.13 software was downloaded. And if I can rewind a minute or so and then the CC doesn't stammer and stutter, I am inclined to believe it's the 625. We still use a ReplayTV and it has never had this problem in the 5 or 6 years we've used it.


Thank you. I am going to really pay more attention to this if (probably when) I see it. It very well could be the 625. I believe I have only seen it twice so far, but that may be the luck of the draw. With all the compression and reading from the hard drive, etc. there are certainly technical explanations as to how it could be a Dish problem.

Ironically, I have a much bigger and more recurring issue with the poor typing skills, errors, incorrect citations or character identifications, speed of display (the result of being too lazy to use the CC software correctly) or imposed morality of some of the CC typists. You can always tell when a smart, educated, well-rounded person is the CC typist and when it is not. Such is the bane of us who depend upon CC


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

olguy said:


> Just noticed a few days ago so I don't know yet if it's on specific programs, networks or in general.
> 
> Everything will be going along smoothly and then the captions for the past several minutes will start repeating rapidly for a couple of times. And I've not tried rewinding a couple of minutes and starting over yet, either.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else has seen this?


It's not your imagination. It happened yesterday while watching _Match Game_ on GSN and tonight while watching _M*A*S*H_ on TV Land.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

Xandir said:


> It's not your imagination. It happened yesterday while watching _Match Game_ on GSN and tonight while watching _M*A*S*H_ on TV Land.


Match Game (Sony TV) is notorious for some of the worst, ignorant CC typists who will also jack up the display. I've noticed at least 2 different CC typists. One is absolutely dead on with all arcane references and every word said off camera with even display, while the other has no knowledge of any of the old celebrities and jokes and ALWAYS omits what many panelists and contestants say (too lazy or in over their typing skills) and will have the worst jack-up, rushed, display of CC.

And you must have also observed several times on Match Game when the CC is actually displaying from 15 minutes ago, or 3 minutes into the future or from an entirely different episode of Match Game!

So, Let's use M*A*S*H as our starting point. Unless it too was CC'ed at Sony. And yes, ANY of the media companies can be hired to CC anybody else's content. They do it for the money.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

olguy said:


> Just noticed a few days ago so I don't know yet if it's on specific programs, networks or in general.
> 
> Everything will be going along smoothly and then the captions for the past several minutes will start repeating rapidly for a couple of times. And I've not tried rewinding a couple of minutes and starting over yet, either.
> 
> Just curious if anyone else has seen this?


My 625 got L414 a couple of days ago and so far we've not seen the repeating CC. Haven't yet watched anything recorded prior to the update but at least in about 8 or 9 hours of recorded programming we've not seen it.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

I now have L414 and at this moment I'm watching _Pleasantville_ on Encore and as I'm typing this the captions are repeating.


----------



## catnap1972 (May 31, 2003)

DishSubLA said:


> Match Game (Sony TV) is notorious for some of the worst, ignorant CC typists who will also jack up the display.
> 
> And you must have also observed several times on Match Game when the CC is actually displaying from 15 minutes ago, or 3 minutes into the future or from an entirely different episode of Match Game!


AFAIK the captioning is stored on a separate server/deck than the actual episodes so that's why you occasionally see the captions appearing on the wrong program entirely. I contacted GSN about it but never got a response.


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

catnap1972 said:


> AFAIK the captioning is stored on a separate server/deck than the actual episodes so that's why you occasionally see the captions appearing on the wrong program entirely. I contacted GSN about it but never got a response.


So typical not to get a response. Yes, the simultaneous transmission of CC linked to the content is one method, but that method usually works quite well, in fact, almost flawlessly. The CC has been linked to the wrong time-base of the program--MANUALLY, by the CC typist/operator--"Operator Head-space", to be exact. It is the incompetence of the people at Sony TV, since they provide what must be GSN's meager budget in the CC area. Of course, you got no reply, and that is sad.:nono2:


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

I think we're taking our eye off the ball here...

We could have a whole thread discussing crappy transcriptions/transcriptionists, poor typing skills, errors, incorrect citations or character identifications, speed of display, etc. I think we're all pleased when we view a properly captioned program and equally disappointed when we see an improperly captioned one. What the basic tone of this thread was is that starting with L413 (and continuing with L414) there appears to be a glitch with Dish's software in handling captions.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Xandir said:


> IWhat the basic tone of this thread was is that starting with L413 (and continuing with L414) there appears to be a glitch with Dish's software in handling captions.


And I do still have the problem. Plus a video problem


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

I have experienced this problem ONLY after having skipped back. To the best of my recollection, it has never occurred without may having skipped back, first. Then I have to skip back at least 20 seconds in order for the CC to display correctly. Has it happened to anyone when they have not skipped back?


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

DishSubLA said:


> I have experienced this problem ONLY after having skipped back. To the best of my recollection, it has never occurred without may having skipped back, first. Then I have to skip back at least 20 seconds in order for the CC to display correctly. Has it happened to anyone when they have not skipped back?


Every time it has happened it has been in the course of viewing a program without skipping back. Skipping back is how I get it to stop.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, I have L4.15 and I still have the CC problem. Sometimes I can pause for a bit and restart and sometimes I have to rewind a minute or so.


----------

